# Architects drawings



## Аrchangel (Feb 11, 2014)

Good day everyone,

I'm a student who studying at Moscow State University of Civil Engineering. I'm doing my degree in structural engineering. At present, I'm doing my graduate thesis. As a structural engineer I can't design a whole project from scratch. First of all I need some architecture drawings such as plans, sections, elevations. Afterwards I can compute and analyse a particular structure. I hope you comprehend me.

The reason I've written this thread is to request drawings of a stadium or an arena, as I can't find them anywhere. Also it's quite interesting for me to get familiar with work of foreign architects. 

I would appreciate it if somebody helps me. Thank you in advance.


----------

